# TRUTH MS REEL



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

I bought it a few years back. Never used it.
$250.00 + shipping


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

Sad to hear of your medical situation, kindest regards.
Is this the early Seigler reel ? If so, are you aware of any changes / mods between this model and the current equivalent ?
I really like the looks of it !
Thanks


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Folks aren't going to recognize a Truth MS reel...may want to change that although don't think headings/titles can be changed..the SM is a fine reel......


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Arnav said:


> Sad to hear of your medical situation, kindest regards.
> Is this the early Seigler reel ? If so, are you aware of any changes / mods between this model and the current equivalent ?
> I really like the looks of it !
> Thanks


The person I bought it from said he had just gotten it back from factory for a tune up? I have never put line on it.


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

OK, thanks. I assumed you bought it new.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Arnav said:


> OK, thanks. I assumed you bought it new.


No, it was factory refurbished. I bought used.


----------



## AtTheBar (Jan 17, 2013)

Arnav said:


> Sad to hear of your medical situation, kindest regards.
> Is this the early Seigler reel ? If so, are you aware of any changes / mods between this model and the current equivalent ?
> I really like the looks of it !
> Thanks


As far as I know they have not changed a thing. Seigler had to change the name due to copyright issues. There was a outdoors show that had “Truth” in its title and filed a lawsuit.
One of my favorite 8nB8 reels.


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

There have been a few changes since they changed names. Mostly upgrades to the internals. Biggest that comes to mind is a stronger mag. Think the adjusted the clicker and maybe the drag too. They will upgrade the old reels if you bring it to them. They are located in Virginia Beach off dam neck rd


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Don. That Reel is GOLD just because of the Serial Number thats On It,, The Truth Name is the very first name that eventually became Seigler... That is the tenth reel to come off the production line when they are first introduced. Since its introduction there have been some minor changes of the internal components. Upgrades are no charge when you send them in with the $25 dollar fee. Over the last couple years I have sold a Seigler,Truth and Release reels for friends on ebay. All in the low 300 dollar range,


----------



## Nightlife (Sep 14, 2021)

I’ll take it


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

DaBig2na said:


> Don. That Reel is GOLD just because of the Serial Number thats On It,, The Truth Name is the very first name that eventually became Seigler... That is the tenth reel to come off the production line when they are first introduced. Since its introduction there have been some minor changes of the internal components. Upgrades are no charge when you send them in with the $25 dollar fee. Over the last couple years I have sold a Seigler,Truth and Release reels for friends on ebay. All in the low 300 dollar range,


Thanks for all your info and help kind Sir.
I think it’s number 100, maybe 10.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Nightlife said:


> I’ll take it


I will send you info in a pm


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

don brinson said:


> Thanks for all your info and help kind Sir.
> I think it’s number 100, maybe 10.


Yes I see that now.. Even If..... Its still in the first 100 ever produced out of the thousands Wes has made under the three combined names.


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

DaBig2na said:


> Don. That Reel is GOLD just because of the Serial Number thats On It,, The Truth Name is the very first name that eventually became Seigler... That is the tenth reel to come off the production line when they are first introduced. Since its introduction there have been some minor changes of the internal components. Upgrades are no charge when you send them in with the $25 dollar fee. Over the last couple years I have sold a Seigler,Truth and Release reels for friends on ebay. All in the low 300 dollar range,


Truth was in the middle, it went Release, Truth, then Seigler. Even still I would call 250 quite a bargain, especially in the condition that’s in


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Item has sold.


----------

